# Eco Loft For Sale 32ft X 8ft Uk



## JEFF007 (Jul 17, 2012)

32ft Loft Four Sections With Enternal Sliding Doors, The Loft Is Only 4 Years Old I Also Have Lots Of Perches Nest Boxes Feeders Ect Ect Some Great Stock Birds From M&d Evans Plus Others Also 40 Young Birds Everything You Could Want Only £2000 The Lot . Ring Jeff 07985467933


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If you add pictures it might help sell it.


----------

